

Show HN: Dropbox - Google Maps integration - drobiazko
http://blog.elastic.io/post/22599515372/displaying-your-customers-on-google-maps

======
zubairov
Hi,

Nice one. What about using other data sources? What geo-coding is used in this
sample?

~~~
drobiazko
We are working already on saleasfore integration. NoSQL databases like MongoDB
and CouchDB are supported already. Geo coding API used in this example is
Yahoo! PlaceFinder

------
tfennelly
Very cool.

~~~
drobiazko
Thank you!

